# pforum3 - anyone hear of it before?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Appears to be one of the latest homes for people who don't like to deal with their marital issues directly - or at least that's my assumption.


----------



## tpdallas (Aug 28, 2015)

Never heard of it. Do they have a mobile app like Tapatalk?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like it may be one of those forums that where people engage in "discussions". Guessing when Dr. Freeze retired, some of his patients may have migrated over there.


----------

